# Brandungsangeln in Und um Kiel



## Stevo (25. Februar 2007)

Moin Leute

Ich hatte mal vor irgendwann in märz/april an die ostsee zu fahren.....nun kenn ich mich da aber nicht so gut aus....nun meine frage,,.....wo sind denn in und um kiel gut brandungsangel möglichkeiten??? ich brauchte aber eine stelle wo es nach ca.30-50 metern schon etwas tiefer wird, denn ich besitze nicht diese speziellen brandungsruten....meine haben nur eine Wurfgewicht bis 120 gramm.....also wer eine gute stelle in und um kiel kennt sacht bescheid

schon ma im vorraus DANKE#h 

euer Stevo:vik:


----------



## degl (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Und um Kiel*

@Stevo,

direkt in Kiel,am Ausgang des Nord-Ostsee-Kanals liegt der Thiessenkai..........................bei 60m schon 6m Wassertiefe und eigentlich immer Fisch da|wavey: 

gruß degl


----------



## Stevo (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Und um Kiel*

@ degl

danke erst mal-.....was für fisch kann ich denn im moment da erwarten???


----------



## prophet12 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Und um Kiel*



degl schrieb:


> direkt in Kiel,am Ausgang des Nord-Ostsee-Kanals liegt der Thiessenkai..........................bei 60m schon 6m Wassertiefe


 
das kann ich bestätigen, andere Seite ist der Scheerhafen auch gut zum angeln.

Etwas versteckter ist der Kieler Leuchtturm in Friedrichsort.


----------



## meeresdrachen (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Und um Kiel*

Moin Stevo,

Dorsch,Wittling,Plattfisch und bald auch
Hering(hoffentlich).
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## Stevo (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Und um Kiel*

Danke Meeresdrachen ... doch eine frage hätte ich da noch!! wie sollte meine montage denn aussehn??????ehr mit 2 haken system und krallenblei oda was is da so nötig????

Stevo


----------



## degl (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Und um Kiel*

@Stevo,

nimm ne Endbleimontage mit 1 oder 2 Mundschnüren,je nach dem was dein Geschirr aushält.
Dort am Thiessenkai wird kein richtiges Brandungsangeln betrieben,da dort einfach die Brandung fehlt.
Aber die Fische der Ostsee(naja fast alle) sind dort zu fangen.

gruß degl#h


----------



## Stevo (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Und um Kiel*

@ gismo

Danke.....ich hab vor kurzem auch ma etwas von dem brasielen strand gehört....der soll sehr gut sein und die fische sind da auch in Wurfweite-.-


----------



## meeresdrachen (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Und um Kiel*

Hallo Stevo,

na,dann lies mal die Fangmeldung von degl
und versuche es dort.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## Kutterangler kiel (1. März 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Und um Kiel*

hi war gestern in schönberg (kalefornien)habe gestern abend  ab 16 uhr gefischt und bis um 24 uhr geangelt
habe 6 schöne platten von 34-44cm gefangen und 18 gut massieg dorche
.ist aber dur was für weitwerfer der strand,da du midestens 120 meter werfen solltest um an den fisch zu kommen vorne an gibts nur kleinfisch.


----------



## Peste rapitor (13. September 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Und um Kiel*

Fahre mitte Oktober nach Kiel, habe die berichte von Februar gelesen wie sieht es denn im Herbst aus mit Angeln?
Mein Ziel ist mal einen Dorsch,(Meerforelle) zu fangen könnt ihr mir die Pionierarbeit ersparen?
Ich Danke euch


----------



## degl (14. September 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Und um Kiel*



Peste rapitor schrieb:


> Fahre mitte Oktober nach Kiel, habe die berichte von Februar gelesen wie sieht es denn im Herbst aus mit Angeln?
> Mein Ziel ist mal einen Dorsch,(Meerforelle) zu fangen könnt ihr mir die Pionierarbeit ersparen?
> Ich Danke euch


 
Hi,

in fast der ganzen Innerförde kannst du den Meeresbewohnern nachstellen und gerade um die von dir ausgesuchte Zeit geht richtig viel.......

Und je nachdem wann du da bist könntest du mich treffen (beim angeln in der Förde)

gruß degl


----------



## Peste rapitor (14. September 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Und um Kiel*

Danke für die Antwort, gehe also mit viel Hoffnung los.


----------



## Peste rapitor (27. September 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Und um Kiel*

Wer kann mir ein en guten tipp geben? Ich suche ein Hotel in der nähe vom Hafen in Kiel,wo man abends auch mal Angeln kann.
Währe sehr dankbar für eure Hilfe,das gelende ist schwer durchschaubar weil viel eingezeumt ist und ich war da noch nie.
Schöne grüße danke


----------



## degl (28. September 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Und um Kiel*

Hafen Kiel=Satorikai.............

Sonst bist du zu weit im Hafen und da ist fast alles zu

gruß degl


----------



## fetti05 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Und um Kiel*

Hey leute,
kann mir jmand sagen wie es mit brandungsangeln auf der ostseite der Förde (heikendorf,kitzeberg) aussieht? muß Ich da auch sehr weit werfen um an den fisch zu kommen?
oder habt ihr sonnst noch gute plätze für einsteiger die keine 100 meter werfen:c
auf die seebrücke möchte ich jedenfals nicht das hat für mich nichts mehr mit brandungsangeln zutun.

gruß fetti05


----------



## meeresdrachen (30. September 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Und um Kiel*

Moin fetti,

Mönkeberg,direkt neben dem U-Bootehrenmal.
Das kleine Stück Strand.Da gehen wir hin,wenn
es an den Stränden zu doll weht.
Mit Petri Heil
meresdrachen


----------

